# New Hedgie Mom



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi I'm a new Hedgie Mom I've had her about 3 day's now. She's not a baby she is about 1 and a half. And her name is Shelby.

She's just starting to warm up to me. she will let me pick her up (after I gave her a bath).
Which brings me to my question the store didn't have any "Kitten shampoo" so I gave her a bath with Johnsons head to toe baby wash. Since it's mild and would burn her eye's if she got water in them. so is it OK to wash her in the baby wash? or do I need to get kitten shampoo?
Her ears had dry skin on them and the baby wash is moisturizing so I thought it would help her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't use the baby wash. Even though baby things say for babies, they are often harsh and drying to the skin. Human unscented Aveeno Oatmeal body wash is good for hedgehogs.

For the edges of her ears you can you either vasaline, bag balm, human nipple cream, vitamin E oil or flax seed oil. Rub it on the edges of her ears daily and after about a week the rough edges will start to pull off.

Congratulations on your new girl.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

I used Aveeno Baby Lightly Scented Wash and Shampoo. Its made from a natural oat formula and its tear free so it wont irritate their eyes. Also its pediatrician recommended haha, but im not so sure that matters in a hedgehog's case.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok thanks you guy's!
I will get her some of that Aveeno Oatmeal Shampoo.
And something for her little ears.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just make sure it's unscented, as Nancy said.

Scented would be too strong for their sensitive little noses. ^_^

And if you can't find it, put some non-instant oatmeal into a sock and swish it in the bath water until the water turns cloudy.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks!

I found her some cat/kitten shampoo with conditioner. and she don't have the dandruff anymore and she's not scratching. Oh and it's got "Hairball Control" Ha ha could you imagine a Hedgie hairball?! :lol: 
I couldn't find the aveeno shampoo until after I got the kitten shampoo. :? 
But she seems to be doing good on this new stuff.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

one thing to watch with kitten shampoo is some of them contain aloe, which i believe is toxic to hedgies.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

:shock: 
I will check that! thanks!
I read that but I forgot.
We don't have much aloe stuff in the house because my nephew is allergic to it but I didn't think about it being in the kitten shampoo.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

also make sure is dost NOT have TEA TREE OIL in it. very bad for hedgies..


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

As a recycler, instead of a sock, I take an old pair of nylons, and cut and tie a knot, fill with oatmeal, and tie another knot. One pair of nylons lasts forever. Works like a charm, the oatmeal diffuses realy fast and less to purchase.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I checked the shampoo it has no tea tree oil and no aloe.

Her dry skin seems to be doing better. except for her ear's I've been putting a dab of lotion on them every few day's they are getting a little better. She look's like her former friend's chewed her ear's pretty badly.  
As for the oatmeal... Should I use it with the shampoo or alone?


----------

